# Horizontal Bow Rack



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

This happens to be for a hickory longbow with a dark stain.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

3rivers has a kit I think. You MAY be able to get it pre stained and drilled. Let me look...


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Ta-da!

http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=8503X


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

I have this* horizontal *bow rack from Three Rivers.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bow+A...+Arrow+Rack+Kit_c46_s55_p0_i6304_product.html


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

My wife knew I was looking for the same thing, she picked me up an old rifle rack for 5 bucks. Keep an eye out at yard sales / swap meets ect, I'm sure that you could find one in good shape for about the same price.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I bought a large mirror at a flea market real cheap,bought some pegs and stain and made a bow rack...turned out real nice


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

AKM said:


> I have this* horizontal *bow rack from Three Rivers.
> 
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bow+A...+Arrow+Rack+Kit_c46_s55_p0_i6304_product.html


The description says unfinished...


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=8503X


:sorry: I'm terribly sorry. I didn't read the description on this. It is a verticle...


----------



## Hardhed (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm Not Ted said:


> :sorry: I'm terribly sorry. I didn't read the description on this. It is a verticle...


You can buy 2 of them, mount each of them vertical, and hang bows horizontal between them. I made my own, but that is how I hang my bows.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't think about that... :set1_thinking:


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm Not Ted said:


> :sorry: I'm terribly sorry. I didn't read the description on this. It is a verticle...


haha. No problem : )

So far, my best bet has been a horizontal wall mount that is a gun/bow rack. Found a couple on ebay that should work. They have a dark stain to match my bow.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

I just made this out of some left over cedar and some cedar dowel rods. It only took me a half hour. Just make sure you drill your holes straight!

I think it is essentially the same thing that 3Rivers sells as a kit.


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

I make mine from those hat racks you can get at the craft store. Buy two and mount them on a wall, or mount them on a board for a free-standing rack.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

Shamus... I looked all over for your hat racks, but I couldn't find any anywhere! But I kinda live in the sticks. So I made one.


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

I found them in a Hobby Lobby.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Closing the loop on my $5 at a yard sale rack, finally got around to hanging it up. Please disregard the crookedness, I'm no photographer. (also disregard the patching I have to do on the wall; formerly had the bows verticle)


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

*I just finished this one today.*


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

you guys have some nice looking bow racks. have far apart you you spacing the pegs. it looks like most of them are about 2 feet.


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

Any type of peg rack will work. I made this from oak lumber and 3/4" dowels, spaced 6" on center.


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

Those old wooden barn rakes that you find in antique stores work good, too, if you'd rather hang them vertically.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

awesome alpinbogen.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

minnesotahunter said:


> ...have far apart you you spacing the pegs. it looks like most of them are about 2 feet.


*Yep...2 ft.*


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

vlcnrydr said:


> *I just finished this one today.*


Dang that looks nice!


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks...Took about three hours total to make but only cause I was doing it from scratch with no plans.


----------

